# Mommy's Day Off! Haul



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2008)

The "husband" is at work for the week ... the kids had daycare today ... and because it is Thanksgiving break in my school district I had the day to myself!  Of course I went shopping and got a few things ... 






L to R:  Little Darlings Cool piggies set, Eyeliner mixing medium, Moonstone lip gelee, Profusion amplified creme lipstick, Fleshpot satin lipstick and Duwop Prime Venom (didn't realize how much I NEED this stuff until I was suddenly out!).  

Also got Cobalt to finish off my second palette:  





And this new palette to put all my pressed piggies in:





Yay for mommy time!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice haul. 
OMG Cobalt! I've been wanting that e/s for some time now. It's a beaut.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

I pm'd you!!! It's an emergency!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

lovely haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 24, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice haulage! Hope you enjoyed your day, and your goodies!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

great haul, enjoy


----------



## User93 (Nov 25, 2008)

Those lippies are so beautiful! Enjoy goodies!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 25, 2008)

is ell-f-i-know a colour from some other brand, or is it a mac one you don't know the name for? That absolutely made my morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mutiny perhaps?

Nice haul! Enjoy the cool piggies set!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is ell-f-i-know a colour from some other brand, or is it a mac one you don't know the name for? That absolutely made my morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mutiny perhaps?

Nice haul! Enjoy the cool piggies set!!_

 
HAHAH!  I wish I were actually that hilariously clever.  

It is a BE colour ... I pressed it as an experiment to see if I could press minerals the way I pressed pigments ... it only ended up in the palette to fill a space.

My two year old DOES have a stuffed animal we call an EllIfIKnow ... it is blue and purple rhinosaurus that he calls an elephant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mutiny looks like that?  Guess I need Mutiny now!  Thanks!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 25, 2008)

cool haul!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, i love your haul !!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## malika (Dec 4, 2008)

That's really nice! I hope we'll see some looks from that


----------



## lapeno (Dec 5, 2008)

nice.. enjoy ur haul


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 6, 2008)

great haul
enjoy


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Haul. I so want that pigment set. And I didn't want any lipgelees but after seeing Moonstone, I want to run out and buy it!


----------

